# Auto dashcam video recorder recommendations



## Divide Overflow (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm in the market for a good dashcam video recorder for my new vehicle.  They seem to be quite prevalant in Asia and Europe.  After recently encountering some road rage on Southern California freeways (surprise, surprise), I'm suddenly interested in protecting myself and my new auto with video documentation.

So far, I'm tempted by the BlackVue DR900S-2CH for 4k resolution on the discrete front camera and 1080 resolution for the inconspicuous rear camera, but I'm open to other suggestions with merit.  I'm at a bit of a loss for selecting the optimal installation method (there are various kits from wired to the fuse box to connecting to the vehicle's OBD port).  I'm also curious as to the data usage the system will require, since it seems like it will need to use WiFi hotspot service from my smartphone for cloud access.  It also supports micro SD cards for local storage up to 128 GB.  The dealer certainly charges a premium on storage.  I suspect a generic high endurance microSD model could be found for much cheaper.

Does anyone have any expertise to comment or make recommendations on dashcam video recorders?


----------



## flmatter (Jun 2, 2019)

@Divide Overflow  I run 3 of them in my vehicles. Nothing inconspicuous, camera mounted right at or slightly below rear view mirror. I have had great luck with the minolta camera's. Cheap and easy to install, come with 8gb micro sd card(up-gradable -  I have 128gb in mine) and power  up by cigarette lighter plug. I normally use cell phone charger cables so I run dual port charger. Minolta cameras and Garmin camera's. You can find them cheap on Amazon and cheaper on Ebay. Google or ebay search dash cam's and a ton come back. Mass drop has them as well. All depends on what you want to spend. My recommendation is start of with a cheap one and see how you like it.  Any question please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2019)

Not really im afraid. I got a 64gb samsungevo micro SD and like a $45 1080p camera that does 60fps. then I ran the lines under my roof liner and down my door seal so they are invisible. Mounted the cam next to the built in lidar already on the car. Works for me. Don't have any real input on ultra fancy stuff unfortunately.


----------



## flmatter (Jun 2, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Don't have any real input on ultra fancy stuff unfortunately.


That's all they are, fancy units. Why spend $300 when a $50 unit will work fine.  Like you I route my cable thru the headliner to where I need it. No need for anything real fancy.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 2, 2019)

I bought this one. Works great   $40
look at the reviews
I just doesn't have GPS which the other one I have does. Shows your speed






						Amazon.com: Dash Cam, Crosstour 1080P Car DVR Dashboard Camera Full HD with 3" LCD Screen 170°Wide Angle, WDR, G-Sensor, Loop Recording and Motion Detection (CR300): Car Electronics
					

Amazon.com: Dash Cam, Crosstour 1080P Car DVR Dashboard Camera Full HD with 3" LCD Screen 170°Wide Angle, WDR, G-Sensor, Loop Recording and Motion Detection (CR300): Car Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				




This one is a little dated. Really doesn't do 4K I paid $120 about 5 years ago and its still working





						Amazon.com: Rove R2-4K Dash Cam Built in WiFi GPS Car Dashboard Camera Recorder with UHD 2160P, 2.4" LCD, 150° Wide Angle, WDR, Night Vision: Car Electronics
					

Amazon.com: Rove R2-4K Dash Cam Built in WiFi GPS Car Dashboard Camera Recorder with UHD 2160P, 2.4" LCD, 150° Wide Angle, WDR, Night Vision: Car Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				




Both use a 32 Gb mini SD Plenty big enough. Both plug into the USB in the car so it automatically turns on and off. Both have *G Sensor*  activation on and a back up battery for 10 min of recording. Both have been reliable, never have to touch them untill you need the video

Here's a sample. Rove 2 1080 / 60  notice the speed 73 Its nice to have GPS. Can be used to defend yourself against a ticket










You tube is a great resource


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 3, 2019)

flmatter said:


> @Divide Overflow  I run 3 of them in my vehicles. Nothing inconspicuous, camera mounted right at or slightly below rear view mirror.


 Sadly, smash and grab heists are far too common these days.  I have a garage at home, but work has a parking structure with terribly security and frequent break-ins.  I need something inconspicuous.  Anything big, bright or looking like a DSLR mounted to the dash is just tempting fate.  Two co-workers just had their cars broken into.  They nicked a Garmin from one and a Rove from the other.   

I won't say money is no object, but I'm willing to pay for quality.  I definitely need to have the cabling hidden discretely and would prefer a small body for the windshield mount.  4k and cloud based is a plus.  If it is stolen, I'd darn well like to give the police a good image of the suspects!  

Thanks to the suggestions so far!


----------



## flmatter (Jun 3, 2019)

I know there is a rear view mirror that has a camera built into it. I am not sure of the name or price. That real small no display garmin for $129 should do nicely if you tuck the cable into the headliner and put it high up near your rear view mirror.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 4, 2019)

I've installed loads of Nextbase HD duos into uber cars when they've brought their cars to me. Have look maybe into that.

Best one I've installed into a car is the blackvue DR900S into a Bently. But the beauty with that you don't have to go into the fuse box with that as you can use the OBD port. Also you can use WiFi and cloud


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 9, 2019)

Have you ever found a model to your liking?  Found your thread because I am considering getting one myself, and I wouldn't mind paying a little extra myself for high resolution and durability, and if it can be hidden better/made less obvious. It says here (near the end) that some models do have night vision, which might help in covered places like garages, and that data should be in the cloud. But besides having proof, it would be troublesome if it ends up stolen.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Nov 9, 2019)

I went with the BlackVue DR900S-2CH.  It's very discrete and has incredible picture quality.  Loving it so far!


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 9, 2019)

Ask a russian... I swear they are found in cars there more than windows.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks! Will check that model. Heard that about Russia, must have something to do with insurance.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone can install it. Just some of the German cars the space is tight to put the cables away. Just remember you will need the password which will be on the front camera. Just get yourself a big I before you start.. Loads of excess cable from the front to the back. 
Tuck that away in the roof lining or in pillar C or D.
 Any help or advice send me a message


----------

